# White Clover?



## Charlie77 (12 October 2007)

Hello, dose any one know an Irish Stallion White Clover?


----------



## buzzles (12 October 2007)

Heres some info on him http://www.irishfield.com/scripts/fdstallioninfo.cfm?pr_stallionid=729


----------



## buzzles (12 October 2007)

Heres some more, http://www.ihb.ie/_fileupload/sol/St_fr_Hd.htm go to irish sport horse on the left and then scroll down the list of stallions. Have you a horse by him?


----------



## severnmiles (13 October 2007)

Without being defamatory I don't think his stock are the best tempered!


----------



## Charlie77 (15 October 2007)

Thanks every one, thats a great help, I'm going to have a look at a 2 year old by him!


----------



## Vicki CM (18 October 2010)

id like you to ignore anything the "old nag" has to say..i own hollywell clover, a chestnut mare out of white clover from clover hill, a freind of mine also owns her brother, my freind has been very sucessfull in owning her gelding and their career have gone beyond their wildest dreams, both of us find our babies to be the most talented genuine and honest horses, and i encourage anyone to buy a horse from these bloodlines. all the best to you and your new baby  xx


----------



## koeffee (19 October 2010)

hi, i nearly bought a chestnut mare last year by him, supper tempered, really nice type, she was a goood alround mare, she was doing the job well.


----------



## Irishlife (19 October 2010)

I visit White Clover and his stud buddies quite often. He is a noble beautiful old boy now with flowing cascades of chestnut mane and I have known many of his offspring. Look up Early Warning on Dressage Ireland AM PSG. He breeds showjumpers ad eventers.

Like all stallions, he produces the odd one with a spicy temperament but it takes two to Tango and the mare also has a part to play - check the back pedigree too if temperament is paramount.

Very often high spirited so-called temperamental horses are just too much for the people that have them - in other hands they are fine.

He is a good stallion and I would not hesitate to buy any of his stock if they met my criteria especially as he is advancing in years now.


----------



## Holly831 (19 October 2010)

I have a White Clover mare aged 12,  (Misty Blues = White Clover/Silver Side) who is now a brood mare. She is a real sweetheart to handle, great confo and very very pretty too 

Before I bought her she was a showjumper who also did some low level eventing. She can be a little 'hot' to ride but safe and sane with it.

I would refute the statement 

'Without being defamatory I don't think his stock are the best tempered! ' 

as she has a fantastic temperament!! Both her colt foals have inherited her temp too


----------



## bally-bean (18 December 2010)

I have a horse by white clover, he is the best thing that ever happened to me

although he can be stubborn at times, he does not have a bad bone in his body

only thing is he doesnt like cuddles!! he just likes being played with 

he is my world,, wouldnt swap him for moorlands tortillas!! xx


----------



## amage (20 December 2010)

severnmiles said:



			Without being defamatory I don't think his stock are the best tempered!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say they are bad tempered but they do seem to be quite quirky and sharp. I have ridden a few and while I loved them riding wise hadnling on the ground they were all a nightmare however two of them I would attribute the attitude to their damlines. All four were an absolute nightmare to clip! I clip proffessionally and am good with bad ones but these were unbelievable. I still have faded scars from one of them but again this wouldn't put me off.


----------

